Ask HN: Good alternatives to screen/tmux to persist long term jobs? - aashidham0
======
0942v8653
I can't remember if it has the buffer space you want, but take a look at
dtach.
[https://github.com/djpohly/dtach/blob/master/README](https://github.com/djpohly/dtach/blob/master/README)

~~~
0942v8653
Nevermind, it looks like it doesn't have any buffer space.

------
stephenr
If it's a one off isn't this exactly what nohup is designed for?

~~~
aashidham0
This isn't a one-off; I want a simple solution that requires as little setup
as possible. I also want infinite buffer space to store the stdout and stderr
of processes, which neither screen nor tmux provide (both require you to
preallocate buffer space).

~~~
stephenr
Oh.

Well if it's a daemon type tool, write an init file - either a shell script
for sysvinit or a service file for systemd.

------
mattkrea
Either write programs that daemonize themselves or write upstart/systemd
services

------
malux85
supervisor?

